
Show HN: JSON-Menu, transform json data into a beautiful dashboard for your mac - sabarasaba
https://jsonmenu.com/
======
codegladiator
You should check out vega -
[https://vega.github.io/vega/](https://vega.github.io/vega/)

It is an extensive grammar for visualization.

Also - [https://github.com/vega/voyager](https://github.com/vega/voyager)

------
stephenr
This is an Electron App FYI. I tried it, and even the initial open of the menu
(which shouldn't need to load any remote data) had a delay of a few seconds
with just a white box.

------
timvdalen
Looks cool! Do you have a mailing list to sign up for the Windows build
announcement?

